
Ask HN: How to learn sales and online marketing - siscia
Hi HN,<p>I am a full stack developer and I feel pretty confident that I can build pretty much any MVP.<p>Now I want to learn how to sell my ideas, how to market them and how to get people using what I code...<p>My main problem I is that people simply don&#x27;t visit the page I build, how to fix that ?<p>I bet that the best teacher would be experience, but I am also looking for some resource to read...<p>I am also definitely open to work part time wherever I could learn those skills...
======
Gustomaximus
Why learn and not hire someone? Sure, you want some basic knowledge but
wouldn't your time be best spent focusing on turning out products rather than
trying to learn something you may or may not be good at?

Also be careful with marketing. Many people mistake ability for confidence as
often the view on marketing is its an opinion and anyone can do it with common
sense. There is real science mixed with art. Ive seen exec's hurt a companies
advertising simply because they have the power to push their opinion and
believe in them-self, beyond their skills.

I mod over at the reddit marketing sub. Here is a wiki we have compiled on
useful reading:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/marketing/wiki/index](http://www.reddit.com/r/marketing/wiki/index)

~~~
siscia
I am young enough that I am confident that I can learn anything, right now I
don't have any kind of pressure, so, why not learn new skills ?

------
funkylexoo
I've done marketing for startups for many years. Growth Hacking (mentioned in
previous comments) is a pretty decent framework. Also, if you had to read only
one book, I'd recommend 'Lean Analytics'. It'll help you structure your
thoughts and prioritise. (Note: I am not related to the authors or publishers)
Other than that, take the businesses you like most, and check out their social
pages, their blog, etc. Sign up for their newsletter. Figure out what they
communicate, how, when, etc. Last but not least, marketing involves a lot of
common sense. Good luck with the journey!

------
jsonne
Start with Ryan Holiday's book Growth Hacker marketing. Honestly it's an
evolving art and to understand the various ins and outs, you need to get your
hands dirty. Make a random general interest site. Play with SEO best practice.
Build a social presence and throw a few bucks at facebook ads. etc.

------
fractallyte
For the 'growth' aspect of business, here's a great site - similar in look and
feel to HN: [https://growthhackers.com/](https://growthhackers.com/)

------
buildops
But best online resources come from Hubspot, Growth Hackers, Google Analytics,
etc.

But just as programming is a profession, so is marketing, so it's important
that you get professional marketing in ASAP.

------
amac
Check out resources online like this and WarriorForum (warriorforum.com) - you
can teach yourself online marketing (and sales) in your own time.

------
taphangum
The best book on marketing that i've ever ready:
[http://brainaudit.com/](http://brainaudit.com/)

------
z3t4
Including the address to your page would help ;)

------
JohnLen
Do more research. Read more books,online marketing guide sites. Know your
target customers well and find the channel that can reach your target
customers.

~~~
pdm55
Why was this downvoted? I have read at least three articles here today on HN
that expound the key idea of focusing on the target customer.

------
buildops
Get an MBA :-)

------
MichaelCrawford
How to Promote Your Business on the Internet:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.htm...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.html)

White Hat Search Engine Optimization:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/search-engine-
optimiz...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/search-engine-
optimization/)

Painless Search Engine Site Submission:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/site-
submission.html](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/site-submission.html)

